# Trinity River Highway 21 Boat Ramp



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

The Hwy 21 public boat ramp (in Madison County) has been terrible for some years now. There is a large hole in the middle of the ramp. If you straddle it just right, they say it can be done. However, an inch to the left or right, and your trailer falls in the hole. I have heard many stories of people having to wade and swim out on the ramp to get the trailer wheel out of the hole. 

I was going to attempt a launch there 2 years ago. I stood on the back of the boat as my son backed me in. Using a long pole, I found the bottomless hole. I told my son "No way", and he pulled the boat out. I like my rig too much to deliberately tear it up.

I know there is a pay ramp several miles down river, but it's out of the way when you're wanting to fish up river.

Just wondering what protocal is to get a public ramp repaired or replaced.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I guess the first thing to do is figure out who maintains the ramp and call them first. Usually it seems to be the city or county. I use to think that TPW maintained all the ramps if their sign was designating it as a TPW ramp but apparently that is not the case. If all that fails to work then maybe a call to TPW would be next. I spoke with Tim Hogsett with the Recreation Grants Department at TPW. The office number is 512-389-8224. According to Mr. Hogsett, TPW has grant money to repair and build boat ramps. Catch is they have to have cooperation from the city or county that the boat ramp is in. The city or county has to pay for 25% of the cost and the grant money covers the other 75%. There are a few more strings too but I'm not sure on the details.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

If it takes bureaucrats to get it fixed then the hole will be there for years.
It seems like some a do nothing virus has spread over all of the government operations in the last five years.
TP&WD does a good job unless they need cooperation from other entities. Then things grind to a halt.
TP&WD once stocked our park ponds but the local boys did not want to help pay transport cost so now all we have is stunted bream and turtles.


----------

